
Jussie Smollett Timeline: Mystery Deepens as Police Review Case - yasp
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/17/arts/television/jussie-smollett-attack-timeline.html
======
towaway1138
Apparently it's a hoax. The mystery is why this is on HN.

